# Stan Lockfield -> Hello from France



## StanLockfield (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi,

I'm a french composer for films and video games. I also make trailers for films, short-films, etc...

I'm 27.

I hope you will discover my work. I try to find professional movie projects to work on. I compose music from a long time (12 or 13 years now).

Thank you,

Stan.


----------

